# Inner-City PhotoOp Questions...



## Viajero (Mar 5, 2006)

I do not know if this is the right place to post this, but it seemed like the best place to do so. A dream of mine has always been to enter the inner-city of Chicago, into the beat down neighborhoods. Many people who I have brought this up to have said exactly what I assumed, in which, it is very dangerous. I was just wondering if anyone here has any information on inner city photography, or some expierience that they can share with me. If possible, is there any way that I can make my way into there to take pictures un harmed?

Also, if anyone knows of any photographers that do inner city photography, I would love to see some, so a link would be great.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## D-50 (Mar 7, 2006)

Although it may be more dangerous than taking pictures at a childrens soccer game, you are not walking into a lions den. I would say go during the day though and do not get right in anyone's face unless they seem open to it. If your getting any types of looks move on and if at all possible go with a friend. I was actually thinking hwo I would love to go into some of the rougher neighborhoods of Boston and get some shots of people as well although some people may feel like your just some jerk from the good side of town taking pictures of their neighborhood like it was a zoo.  Overall it I would say its dangerous but not a death wish. Dont go with anything more than your camera and a lense. I would not bring multiple lenses because if someone does steal your stuff it would not be good to loose your whole set up.


----------



## Wally (Mar 8, 2006)

I grew up in the DC/Baltimore area and have spent some time in some pretty bad hoods. My 6'6" 320lb body helps but so does common sense.

First off go during the day, and with a friend or two. Whatever you do try to blend in as much as possible, and try not to look like a cop who is shooting pictures. I would suggest a small 35mm point and shoot as the camera of choice. Olympus makes an OUTSTANDING camera for this purpose. It is called the Olympus Stylus Epic, it is quite small and has a very sharp 35mm f2.8 lens. With a camera like that, you can hide it out of the way when not in use, and if you were to get mugged and have it stolen at $85 it is not much of a loss.


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

People are just cranky in Boston.
They're not going to do anything though.
I get right up in peoples face almost everyday in the concrete Jungle known as Boston!


----------

